# Chicken Pot Pie



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I LOVE chicken pot pie and chicken and dumplings.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

How many little kids wouldn't eat chicken pot pie today . Ours practically grew up on it even though i called it dead bird . And if you can't make beautiful biscuits and the toaster works ya got it made . The zucchini , wife would like that prepared like that and there is so much raised in home gardens by summer's end it's just about free .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Chicken pot pie is good…next time I’m going to make beef pot pie with those big Biscuits on top. it’s so easy and tastes so good. 👍


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Chicken pot pie used to be one of my favorites. In March I took a new medication that made me violently ill, and the last thing I ate before I got sick was chicken pot pie. Strange how it happens, but I can’t think about eating it again. Maybe someday.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

I get the chicken pot pies from Costco/Sam's, but they don't hold a candle to you.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

We that purchase our chicken are missing out on real life as in the good ole days . When i was younger i learned to butcher a chicken in 2 minutes or less ready for wife to cut up , that is if ya wanted him skinless .

That info. came from an older fellow when i was a youngster when he demonstrated how to field dress a Phesant so we could ice um down .


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> Chicken pot pie used to be one of my favorites. In March I took a new medication that made me violently ill, and the last thing I ate before I got sick was chicken pot pie. Strange how it happens, but I can’t think about eating it again. Maybe someday.


Did you by chance have *Salmonella* poisoning ? Reading about it , well i kind of wish i hadn't .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've been using ham, peas and carrots with a cream sauce in pot pies, cause I have so much ham, and a biscuit mix to cover with instead of individual biscuits. That is for 6" pies, larger would need a different covering.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ham would work…I think some grated cheddar cheese would be a good addition
with the ham.


----------



## zari212 (7 mo ago)

Two Knots said:


> Made pot pie tonight with leftover chicken from my Fathers Day BBQ.
> I made the top crust with jumbo biscuits…how easy is that !?!
> 
> Chicken Pot Pie with Jumbo Biscuit topping
> ...


These photos make me hungry, they look so good.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I keep puff pastry in the freezer for these type of applications. Can even have a bottom crust if you like.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Did you by chance have *Salmonella* poisoning ? Reading about it , well i kind of wish i hadn't .


No I was sick as a reaction to a medication I took. A month later I was in the hospital and they gave me that medication again and I got sick again.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> No I was sick as a reaction to a medication I took. A month later I was in the hospital and they gave me that medication again and I got sick again.


I once got sick after eating some very rare lamb chops. I think it was the rosemary I had my wife pick and use it in the marinade. I wasn't home and forgot I had sprayed the rosemary with a chemical for bugs. I am pretty sure thats what it was. Not the lamb.
But I could not eat lamb chops for years. In the last couple years started eating them again. They are great.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

TK, you said "Make your favorite chicken pot pie recipe ". I don't have one so checking to see if yours is posted here somewhere or if you can post. I end up searching and picking something I have not tried which doesn't always work out.
Finally found the jumbo biscuits, they have been out of stock here.

Thanks
Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> TK, you said "Make your favorite chicken pot pie recipe ". I don't have one so checking to see if yours is posted here somewhere or if you can post. I end up searching and picking something I have not tried which doesn't always work out.
> Finally found the jumbo biscuits, they have been out of stock here.
> 
> Thanks
> Bud


Here's a few, Bud.









Search results for query: chicken pot pie







www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you Nik, I am lazy. Leaning towards cream of mushroom soup with the chicken and veggies. 
Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud that was what I was going to suggest…either cream of chicken or mushroom, diluted with a little milk…then add some small boiled chopped potatoes and chopped carrots.
add some frozen peas and your cut up chicken…it would be delicious…

First add about 1/3 cup milk to soup and heat it up…It may be creamy enough, if not add a little more milk…heat the chicken soup hot before putting the biscuit’s on top..
this will help cook the bottom of the biscuit…before taking it out of the oven lift a biscuit up with a fork to make sure it’s cooked all the way through..if not, cover with foil and cook a little longer.


----------



## MickeSanty (6 mo ago)

Wow, a cool and satisfying recipe. Maybe I'll try to cook this pie at the next family dinner. I love chicken, and I can eat it every day. I also often make chicken sandwiches when I'm going to college. I love crispy sandwiches, so I make them with a special sandwich maker that my mom ordered at https://www.amazon.com/pie-iron-for-campfire-cooking/dp/B088H42W2L. I love life hacks and things that make cooking easier and more enjoyable. I also have a cool oven that combines both a microwave and an oven. A very convenient device and not particularly expensive. Besides, it reduces my cooking time.


----------

